# automatic mk2 golf 1.8L 8V - mods - where to start



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

just bought a automatic mk2 golf and it seems a little underpowered as my last two cars were 3.1L and 3.8L. The stock exhaust seems a little narrow and id like to replace it. Not looking for nething loud or very expensive, just something better than the stock pinner exhaust. Thinking of getting a k&n air filter, but that might be a while b/c the one thats in there now looks fairly new and i think its a fram so i dont know if there would be much point in getting the k&n. Any other mods that i can do to increase power? Mainly low end. Please include approx. prices. Also does the curtesy light come on when you open the door b/c mine doesnt and im pretty sure all fuses are good.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Make sure that all your fluids are replaced with synthetic if pissible. Bosch cap & rotor, plugs-Copper [platminumirdidum plugs make the older VWs run like ass, wires, fuel filter, K&N is fine.
Techtonics Tunning exhaust system from the cat back will be a great start, see if you have a dual outlet exhaust manifold & down pipe-if not get them. Then you can add a cam.


----------



## SimonH (May 28, 2000)

*Re: (eurowner)*

Well, don't expect too much with it being an automatic tranny. Dual outlet exhaust will help a few hp's and maybe a cam for a few more hp's. A better flowing exhaust for a few more hp's. You could sink about US$500-$700 in parts for doing these three. KN filter will not give noticeable hp gain, in my opinion. Yes, the courtesy light should come on when you open the door. Perhaps the bulb is gone?



_Modified by SimonH at 12:46 PM 12-1-2007_


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

I just want enough power to get out of a tight situation/pass ppl. I expect any huge power increases or anything. Just wanna know what kind of a difference a better exhaust system will make
my mistake the curtesylight does come on. 


_Modified by kt883 at 1:39 PM 12-1-2007_


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: (kt883)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kt883* »_I just want enough power to get out of a tight situation/pass ppl. I expect any huge power increases or anything. Just wanna know what kind of a difference a better exhaust system will make



_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Make sure that all your fluids are replaced with synthetic if pissible. Bosch cap & rotor, plugs-Copper [platminumirdidum plugs make the older VWs run like ass, wires, fuel filter, K&N is fine.
Techtonics Tunning exhaust system from the cat back will be a great start, see if you have a dual outlet exhaust manifold & down pipe-if not get them. Then you can add a cam.


_Quote, originally posted by *SimonH* »_Dual outlet exhaust will help a few hp's and maybe a cam for a few more hp's. A better flowing exhaust for a few more hp's. You could sink about US$500-$700 in parts for doing these three. KN filter will not give noticeable hp gain, in my opinion.


----------



## reemis (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: automatic mk2 golf 1.8L 8V - mods - where to start (kt883)*

trade it in for mk3 jetta manuel, that should help with power issues .


----------



## dubbernutter (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: automatic mk2 golf 1.8L 8V - mods - where to start (reemis)*

Convert to manual.
Should reap better mpg, plus it may actually feel more powerful.
Thats what i've experienced.
Autos really stink in the mk2s.


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

looks like ill just have to stick it out in the golf till i got money for a newer car. Im in school right now so that may be a while


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (kt883)*

I'll echo what eveyrone else has said... mild cam (Autotech 270) and 4-2 OEM manifold and downpipe will help. You'll need the matching cat or you'll have to modify the dual downpipe for an 02 sensor bung.
Exhaust wise.... you could try using Bosal OEM 16v system, which is probably quiet but won't give a big power boost, or step up to a Brospeed which is a beautiful (stainless) system but a bit louder. Not as loud as a Techtonics or Eurosport. But really, th exhaust itself MIGHT give you 5 whp, and thru an automatic that's not going to change your life. 
To be honest.... tranny swap really is the way to go







Get a nice ACN wide ratio box out of an early Mk2 if you like wide gears for cruising, or an AUG from a later Mk2 if you like shorter gears and slightly zippier acceleration. Or have the best of all worlds, AUG with a taller ACN 5th gear.


----------

